# Woot first post -- ahem I mean some moth macros :)



## Overread (Jul 16, 2009)

*breaks in the new macro section* 






Photo stack of 5 images taken handheld; amazingly even with slight wabble and a frame lost due to flash recharge times, the sofware still lined the images up well And all I lost was a little bit of the shot on the left side. Its possible to get handheld stacks, but it puts a lot of pressure on the flash to keep on shooting. Interestingly for this one due to my limited space I actually had the flash mounted on the tripod rather than the camera. 

Settings for each shot - f13, ISO 200, 1/200sec
Gear used: Canon 400D, Sigma 150mm macro, 1.4 Teleconverter, 580M2 and lumiquest softbox

software used CombineZM






Photostack of 15 images taken on a tripod setup with focusing rail. 

Settings for each shot - f13, ISO 200, 1/200sec
Gear used: Canon 400D, Sigma 150mm macro, 1.4 Teleconverter, 580M2 and lumiquest softbox. Tripod, focusing rail and manfrotto junior geard head used.

software used CombineZM

This was taken in more controled settings with a small tray of stuff to put the moth on and a full tripod setup holding the camera, though after the first series I am now starting to get a wanting for a tripod for my flash - the 580M2 is very good, but when holding it out at length over the bug it does start to get very heavy on the arms. Also this moth appeared to have Lice! Something that messed up 2 full stacks of shots of him as the lice would crawl over the furrs - I picked them off when I could but it was a right pain 

Any comments/crits welcome - thank you


----------



## Tasmaster (Jul 16, 2009)

2nd one looks like some alien behe-moth :mrgreen:


----------



## dwol (Jul 16, 2009)

woot! congrats on the first post, hehe. The first image looks incredible, velvety almost lol


----------



## max3k (Jul 16, 2009)

moths are ugly......nice photos


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2009)

Many thanks guys 



max3k said:


> moths are beautiful......nice photos



I corrected your typo


----------



## christm (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow and they live on earth ! Some great shots. Ugly things though !


----------



## yogibear (Jul 17, 2009)

Moths are the one insect that I am terribly afraid of...creep me out!  You can never tell where they are going to hit you in the face, fluttering around like kamikaze pilots.

Nice macro though!


----------



## Big (Jul 17, 2009)

yogibear said:


> Moths are the one insect that I am terribly afraid of...creep me out!  You can never tell where they are going to hit you in the face, fluttering around like kamikaze pilots.
> 
> Nice macro though!


:thumbup::lmao: Totally agree


----------



## LERsince1991 (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazingly detailed shots there!
UGLY as hell though  Like alien mammoths... awesome


----------

